# Pygmy Tarsiers



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 19, 2008)

Real-life Furbys rediscovered - Science- msnbc.com (November 18, 2008)
Pygmy Tarsier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhqK8JrGWRk]YouTube - pygmy tarsiers[/ame]


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 19, 2008)

This sort of animal is not the only sort of beast that inhabit Sulewesi:

Jihad Watch: Jihadists flock to Indonesian island of Sulawesi amid intensified fighting


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 19, 2008)

Interesting looking creature.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 19, 2008)

I just heard about this today also. Interesting critter.


----------



## cedar_chopper (Nov 19, 2008)

what does it taste like?


----------



## Nate (Nov 19, 2008)

cedar_chopper said:


> what does it taste like?


----------

